# Software Build v11.0 2022.8.*



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

*Resources for Software Information:*

TeslaFi: Firmware Tracker
Teslapedia: Software Updates
NotATeslaApp: Software Updates
*Software Versions:*

2022.8.2  383989fadeea  (2022-03-14)
2022.8.3  e4797d240c70 (2022-04-01)
2022.8.2.5  66e21d248a26 (2022-04-11)
2022.8.3.5   99734f0fcc1e  (2022-04-22)
2022.8.10.1    171f0fe6        (2022-07-09)
*Previous Software Thread:*

Software Build v11.0 2022.4.*
*Release Notes:*

*Charging Time Estimation*​Estimated charging times are now more accurate by taking the current battery pack temperature into account when a vehicle is connected to a Supercharger or a third-party fast charger.​​*Vehicle Preconditioning*​Vehicle preconditioning accessed via the Tesla app will now remain active up to 30 minutes after a door is opened, making it easier to load your vehicle without affecting climate control.​​*Active Phone Calls*​You can now hide your phone call card, allowing you to see the next turn when the navigation turn list is covered. Tap the phone icon on the status bar to show the card again.​​*New Language Support*​Your touchscreen is now available in Czech. To switch your language settings, tap Controls > Display > Touchscreen Language.​


----------



## JeanDeBarraux (Feb 18, 2019)

To the few people have installed 2022.8.2 already... Have you noticed any improvement or degradation when compared to 2022.4.*?


----------



## CleanEV (May 17, 2018)

JeanDeBarraux said:


> To the few people have installed 2022.8.2 already... Have you noticed any improvement or degradation when compared to 2022.4.*?


Mostly nothing new, except 2 below:
1. Car always pulls to the right and tries to center instead of hugging the left lane when passing by an on ramp - this has been an issue since mid 18
2. Phantom braking is back where even on a clear sunny day on a clear road with no traffic around for half a mile or more, the car brakes randomly. Has done this 3 times on 50 mile stretch so not sure why this came back worse than it was before.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux (Feb 18, 2019)

CleanEV said:


> Mostly nothing new, except 2 below:
> 1. Car always pulls to the right and tries to center instead of hugging the left lane when passing by an on ramp - this has been an issue since mid 18
> 2. Phantom braking is back where even on a clear sunny day on a clear road with no traffic around for half a mile or more, the car brakes randomly. Has done this 3 times on 50 mile stretch so not sure why this came back worse than it was before.


Hmmm. Not excellent  But thanks for the update! I think I'll just hold off on this update until I see a fix that doesn't break 10 other things...


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

I have it. I drive my car. It is awesome. Haven’t noticed anything … I figure I may or may not notice these changes when I’m in a situation to benefit from them.

I’m the mean time, I drive and enjoy.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

No change for me, Kangaroo mode in slow moving traffic is still there. Bloody awful for me, praying for 2022.8.10 to come around, apparently that will fix this. (insert skeleton drumming fingers on desk)


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

Well, this is odd ..... My car is usually behind the curve on new builds, but we got this build yesterday.


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

Agree with @Nom & @SimonMatthews. I'm shocked to have another update so soon after the last one. 
Perhaps it's because we finally have true high speed internet connection available in our neighborhood which has moved our backwater into the 21st. century. Or perhaps it's because of the phone keypad bug that I've been wrestling with in 2022.4.x. (Nah, that's unrealistic optimism.)

Anyway, haven't driven yet; never have to worry about any automated driving features like phantom braking; but I can reach the correct department for grocery pickup via the phone keypad now. Small mercies.


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

PiperPaul said:


> Agree with @Nom & @SimonMatthews. I'm shocked to have another update so soon after the last one.
> Perhaps it's because we finally have true high speed internet connection available in our neighborhood which has moved our backwater into the 21st. century. Or perhaps it's because of the phone keypad bug that I've been wrestling with in 2022.4.x. (Nah, that's unrealistic optimism.)


I doubt that it is high speed Internet coming to your neighborhood that has brought your car forward in the 2022.8 update queue: we have had this for a long time. Perhaps it is the exact model and the prior build. We have a LR RWD Model 3, delivered April 2018.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

On 22.8.2.

First 2.5 hour freeway drive with this version.

NOA has become “twitchy“; the steering wheel will have a sudden 10° of arc turn in 1/10 of a second towards a vehicle passing on my left and then turn back towards the correct straight ahead direction.

This happened numerous times in a scenario where the freeway was straight.

Also, NOA devolved into simple lane keeping with just a slight amount of precipitation.

Thirdly, specific to HWY 401 westbound, west of Mississauga ON into Milton ON area where new 12 lane alignment is taking place, the map data is in conflict with the evolving actual road alignment and NOA suddenly drops from my set speed to speeds such as 40 kph or 60 kph. Happened at least seven times during that stretch.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

I haven't noticed much except that when you change the speed on AP, there's now a small arrow pointing the direction of the change next to the speed. This is 100% pointless and a perfect representation of Tesla's focus these days. Meanwhile most of v11 continues to suck.


----------



## sterickson (Sep 6, 2018)

Seeing everyone talking about 2022 releases just kills me. I'm still stuck on 2021.44.30.21 (10.10.2).


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

PiperPaul said:


> Agree with @Nom & @SimonMatthews. I'm shocked to have another update so soon after the last one.
> Perhaps it's because we finally have true high speed internet connection available in our neighborhood which has moved our backwater into the 21st. century. Or perhaps it's because of the phone keypad bug that I've been wrestling with in 2022.4.x. (Nah, that's unrealistic optimism.)


Could it be related to the recall on delays to activate the rear view camera and build date? 
https://nypost.com/2022/03/25/tesla-recalls-947-cars-over-rearview-camera-glitch/


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

The accounting is getting very difficult with all these various builds… is this the next FSD build? Frankly, has anyone really gotten a new FSD Beta build in the past 2-3 weeks, and I don’t mean onesy twsoy. It would seem that the next V11 or next 2022 version of FSD beta, for either beta updates or new functionality overall is delayed?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

tivoboy said:


> The accounting is getting very difficult with all these various builds… is this the next FSD build? Frankly, has anyone really gotten a new FSD Beta build in the past 2-3 weeks, and I don't mean onesy twsoy. It would seem that the next V11 or next 2022 version of FSD beta, for either beta updates or new functionality overall is delayed?


Hell, I'm still waiting for my hot, hot 2020 holiday release!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

tivoboy said:


> The accounting is getting very difficult with all these various builds… is this the next FSD build?


The first post of this thread is updated with a list of builds in this series, along with tags marking the FSD Beta builds.
Currently, none of the 2022.8.* series is an FSD Beta build.


----------



## Francois Gaucher (Mar 20, 2017)

Got 2022.8.2 tonight. Was on 2022.4.5.4, the version with the FSD request button for Canada. 

What I don't understand is that the normal path for FSD seems to be 2022.4.5.4 to 2022.4.5.20.

Why I did go from 2022.4.5.4 to 2022.8.2 ?
I still have the safety score acces within the app.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

FRC said:


> Hell, I'm still waiting for my hot, hot 2020 holiday release!


I'm wishing I was still on your version. Car drove perfect for me.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Francois Gaucher said:


> Got 2022.8.2 tonight. Was on 2022.4.5.4, the version with the FSD request button for Canada.
> 
> What I don't understand is that the normal path for FSD seems to be 2022.4.5.4 to 2022.4.5.20.
> 
> ...


I think you may be trying to find normality where it does not exist.


----------



## Jonathan E (Jul 7, 2020)

Francois Gaucher said:


> Got 2022.8.2 tonight. Was on 2022.4.5.4, the version with the FSD request button for Canada.
> 
> What I don't understand is that the normal path for FSD seems to be 2022.4.5.4 to 2022.4.5.20.
> 
> ...


I got this release pushed to my car last night as well, was really hoping I'd get the Beta after driving 1200 KMs with a perfect safety score. From what I understand, I think this means I'm out of luck for this release of the Beta (10.11.1), and will likely have to wait until the next release and hope my chances improve, though I'm not sure how to improve them since the Safety Score is all we have to go on


----------



## Veedio (Sep 25, 2016)

Jonathan E said:


> I got this release pushed to my car last night as well, was really hoping I'd get the Beta after driving 1200 KMs with a perfect safety score. From what I understand, I think this means I'm out of luck for this release of the Beta (10.11.1), and will likely have to wait until the next release and hope my chances improve, though I'm not sure how to improve them since the Safety Score is all we have to go on


I'm in the same boat after driving like a granny for a month and now being out of luck for this release. Tesla is handling this badly as usual. Elon's tweets about 98 or as low as 95 being a good enough score to get in muddy the waters and weren't worth the internet electrons they consumed. I used to be a big Elon believer and supporter but now I just wish he would put his phone away for good. Their logic in the selection of who gets FSD in Canada is as much of a mystery as most things they do. They are really clueless when it comes to how much customer good will they torpedo with things like this.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

Hate to keep asking this with every release, but have they added a shuffle function for TIDAL yet?


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm on 8.2, not on FSD beta, but using NOA or TACC/Autosteer:

In coming rant:

The TACC set speed gets completely screwed up when using it (alone or with NOA/Autosteer) on (Ontario) Hwy 401 between Mississauga ON and Milton ON.

That section of the 401, on the western edge of the _Greater Toronto Area_ (GTA), is undergoing an expansion from six lanes to 12 lanes.

The new alignment of this section is in contradiction with the current map data and the TACC speed will drop out from the posted 100 kph (or my usual 120) down to 70, 60 and even 40 kph.

The car "thinks" it is on an off ramp as the route on the map will show a pretzel to try and get back to where it thinks it should be.

So, this iteration of software _still_ seems to _need_ map data just to drive on a freeway, between known interchanges.

If anyone from Canada, in the GTA, has FSD beta, give it a try on that section of 401 (perhaps late at night to avoid the traffic).

I wish the _YouTubers _that show off the functionality of the current FSD beta could come up here and film driving that section of road.

Why does this camera based software need these maps?

In fact, Elon, come up here and drive the 401 between Missisauga and Milton while using Autopilot and let me know how that all works…and I'll even give you a bunt, do it in the middle of the night with no traffic.

See how many times the TACC speed just drops (because map data is not in sync with road alignment) and some tail gater lets you know about it.

Rant over.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

Mike said:


> I'm on 8.2, not on FSD beta, but using NOA or TACC/Autosteer:
> 
> In coming rant:
> 
> ...


Very common problem over here, too. And think how easy it would be for Tesla to fix this, if they just bothered to: If the driver overrides the car's speed reduction, the car could send the location and speed to the Mothership and if this is a recurring event on said location, the car could ignore the map speed data on that location. Done.


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

Mike said:


> I'm on 8.2, not on FSD beta, but using NOA or TACC/Autosteer:
> 
> In coming rant:
> 
> ...


Not a new problem, unfortunately, and somehow Tesla seems incapable of updating their map data to account for this.

Reversible express toll lanes running parallel to I-75 here in Atlanta opened nearly 4 years ago. Waze started incorporating them into navigation directions almost immediately, somehow even knowing in what direction they were open at any given time. Tesla's navigation never suggests using them (even though I have toll lanes enabled), though it clearly knows they are there because it correctly suggests exits from them once I'm driving on them. (It often wants me to exit before I should, but it does know the exits are there, and they are different than the exits from the main highway, so clearly it is aware of them.)

Moreover, to your point, there are a couple of stretches where the car thinks it's suddenly on a surface street or off-ramp from the main highway and slows down if on AP, rendering AP basically useless for this stretch of my commute.


----------



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

8.3 out, just got pushed to my Model Y


----------



## RSSFeed (Sep 28, 2016)

*2022.8.3 Tesla Software Update & Release Notes*

Tesla has started deploying their latest software update on Friday, 2022.8.3. One of the first instances of the update was on a Model Y in Portugal, as noted by third-party tracker _Teslascope_.



> We noticed a new Tesla software update 2022.8.3 on a Model Y AWD LR (2022) in Beja, Portugal. View the rollout of this update here: https://t.co/yPIrHQA5tp
> 
> - Teslascope (@teslascope) April 1, 2022


According to hacker _@greentheonly_, who frequently gets his hands on software updates as they are released, the version expands the use of the cabin camera feature to more countries in Europe.



> #TeslaReleaseNotes 2022.8.3
> 
> Cabin camera telemetry opt in is now in even more places it looks like
> 
> - green (@greentheonly) April 1, 2022



*2022.8.3 Release Notes*

*Cabin Camera*
Help Tesla improve the intelligence of features that rely on cabin camera by sharing analytics from your vehicle. When enabled, cabin cameras data will be shared with Tesla if the vehicle experiences a safety critical event like a collision, or if cabin camera functionality requires diagnostics to perform. This data includes short cabin camera video clips to help us further develop future safety features and software enhancements such as collision avoidance updates. As usual, you can adjust your data sharing preferences by tapping Controls > Software > Data Sharing > Allow Cabin Camera Analytics.

[HR][/HR]


*Charging Time Estimation*
Estimated charging times are now more accurate by taking the current battery pack temperature into account when a vehicle is connected to a Supercharger or a third-party fast charger.

[HR][/HR]


*Vehicle Preconditioning*
Vehicle preconditioning accessed via the Tesla app will now remain active up to 30 minutes after a door is opened, making it easier to load your vehicle without affecting climate control.

[HR][/HR]


*Active Phone Calls*
You can now hide your phone call card, allowing you to see the next turn when the navigation turn list is covered. Tap the phone icon on the status bar to show the card again.

[HR][/HR]


*New Language Support*
Your touchscreen is now available in Czech. To switch your language settings, tap Controls > Display > Touchscreen Language.

The post 2022.8.3 Tesla Software Update & Release Notes appeared first on Drive Tesla.

Continue reading...


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Why did they disable boom box while driving? I have an older car that still doesn't have it and he's not capable of it. Was it not allowed by the regulators? Did Tesla not know what the regulations were before release?

Also I tried using the Mars feature today, whoever has been working on this still has a job when the guy that posted a video got fired? What is it supposed to do? Is it still beta? It has another one of those buttons that do nothing the Multi planetary button
It does knock you off navigation if you're trying to get somewhere, I missed a few turns while playing with it.









This was so useless but it gave me time to send Tesla some of my art.









after all that, to make matters worse my dog got a better safety score than me


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Madmolecule said:


> Why did they disable boom box while driving? I have an older car that still doesn't have it and he's not capable of it. Was it not allowed by the regulators?


NHTSA recalls Tesla's Boombox feature to disable custom sounds while driving
https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...to-disable-custom-sounds-while-driving.20624/


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

got 2022.8.2 early this week, no change experienced in driving. Installed 2022.8.3 yesterday and will give it a run today. 

2022.8.3 arrived about 14 hours after a recall notice for the seatbelt warning chime. The recall said it would be addressed in a future OTA. I'll have to read and replicate the steps for the chime failure to see if 2022.8.3 was the fix.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> NHTSA recalls Tesla's Boombox feature to disable custom sounds while driving
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/nhtsa-recalls-tesla's-boombox-feature-to-disable-custom-sounds-while-driving.20624/


i think that I read that the backup sound needs to be consistent so that people know the vehicle is backing up. Each model can have a different sound, but it has to be a consistent sound. At least that is what I remember early Saturday morning. So the UFO sound on model3 cars is fine, even though it's different from any other car - as long as people can't alter it.

Personally I just want the next 9 notes of that Beethoven tune some trucks use. The repeated first 6 notes ear-worm me.


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

Ooops. I was wrong. Phone key pad still not working except after a reboot (daily ?) of 2022.8.2.
Still; not insurmountable, not a hazard unless you're trying to drive *and* select "6" for the complaints department. They don't really want to hear from me anyway. 
Car still works. Still the best one I've ever had. I'll survive. :thumbsup:

Update for 2022.8.3.
Still requires regular reboot to have a complete key pad after placing a phone call. Tough for calls reaching an IVR system that requires responses beyond the number 3. (Yes; I did listen carefully because the options have changed.  )
Since it seems no one else has this problem I'll stop whinging about it now.


----------



## bernie (Jan 5, 2018)

This version of 8.2 and 8.3 started the driver side window bounce; eg you click the button to close the window and it bounces back down.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

bernie said:


> This version of 8.2 and 8.3 started the driver side window bounce; eg you click the button to close the window and it bounces back down.


Did you try calibrating the window?


----------



## Llorrac (Jan 6, 2021)

JeanDeBarraux said:


> To the few people have installed 2022.8.2 already... Have you noticed any improvement or degradation when compared to 2022.4.*?


I installed 2022.8.2 on 3-31-22 and was previously on 2022.4.5.3 and just drove 600+ miles with no improvements


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

sterickson said:


> Seeing everyone talking about 2022 releases just kills me. I'm still stuck on 2021.44.30.21 (10.10.2).


Some of us are working hard to stay on 2021.40.6 cause V11 is umm ... a let down in so many ways


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

bernie said:


> This version of 8.2 and 8.3 started the driver side window bounce; eg you click the button to close the window and it bounces back down.


Not seeing any issues with the windows on my Model 3 on 2022.8.2


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

msjulie said:


> a let down in so many ways


Kudos. So gently stated!


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm visiting a friend for the weekend and I can't connect to his wifi while in his garage.

I've connected to wifi in his garage in the past with no drama.

Here is my latest software version:










I don't see any normal wifi signal icon.

Following the owners manual instructions, I pull up the control page but all Imsee is a cell icon…This is what I get:









Once I tap that icon, this comes up:









I touch that Wi-Fi Settings icon and this is what I get:










I put my car into drive and moved it about a foot, assuming that this is a drive, but no luck.

I have _never_ run into this issue, after almost four years of experience.

Am I missing something?

I have good wifi where my car is parked because this post has been written and pushed via wifi while sitting in my car.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Mike said:


> I'm visiting a friend for the weekend and I can't connect to his wifi while in his garage.
> 
> I've connected to wifi in his garage in the past with no drama.
> 
> ...


Well, uh, did you try turning the WiFi back on?


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

Madmolecule said:


> Why did they disable boom box while driving? I have an older car that still doesn't have it and he's not capable of it. Was it not allowed by the regulators? Did Tesla not know what the regulations were before release?


Elon often likes to ignore NHTSA requirements he does or should know about. It's his style.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

yeah .... what happens when you top the "On" side of the On/Off ? Is it an indicator or an actual button? 

in V11 a few things like that changed. For example, the search button in media playing is now a toggle for entering and leaving search. Before I could tap radio/stream/TuneIn/... and leave search. Now I am stuck in search until I press it again.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Well, uh, did you try turning the WiFi back on?


Uh, yes I did.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

lance.bailey said:


> yeah .... what happens when you top the "On" side of the On/Off ? Is it an indicator or an actual button?
> 
> in V11 a few things like that changed. For example, the search button in media playing is now a toggle for entering and leaving search. Before I could tap radio/stream/TuneIn/... and leave search. Now I am stuck in search until I press it again.


I toggled it to on, but there was no change to any status for wifi, even with backing into the driveway.

So, I left the car to lock up and go asleep (which, with this version, happens at the drop of a hat).

Then about 30 minutes later, my buddy and I prepared to go for a drive, but prior to backing out tried this whole thing again.

This time, a (new to me for this chain of events) dialogue box came up asking me to enter the name of the wifi network I wanted to get onto (still no 'normal looking' list of available networks).

After two attempts at entering the (correctly spelled) name of the network I would like to attach to, it then asked for the password.

I was then able to sign onto that one network, but my car doesn't see my buddies three other available networks that clearly show on his phone.

Bottom line: the car now connects to the one network I manually spelled out for the car to sign onto, but the car doesn't see any other available networks.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Mike said:


> I toggled it to on, but there was no change to any status for wifi, even with backing into the driveway.
> 
> So, I left the car to lock up and go asleep (which, with this version, happens at the drop of a hat).
> 
> ...


That is surely odd behavior.


----------



## wheelswagz (10 mo ago)

Mike said:


> I toggled it to on, but there was no change to any status for wifi, even with backing into the driveway.
> 
> So, I left the car to lock up and go asleep (which, with this version, happens at the drop of a hat).
> 
> ...


Sorry for my ignorance on the car's wifi capability, I'm still waiting on my first Tesla. But could it be possible that your friends wifi router is broadcasting only in a GHz that the car can't recognize? 2.4 vs 5 vs 6.


----------



## wheelswagz (10 mo ago)

Or just try rebooting the router. I occasionally need to reboot my router, when the wifi is acting weird.


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

When did the display of nearby Superchargers get dropped from the map? 

First long trip for a while and I realized that I didn't see any Supercharger icons on the map display, despite the fact that I knew the Superchargers were there.


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

wheelswagz said:


> Sorry for my ignorance on the car's wifi capability, I'm still waiting on my first Tesla. But could it be possible that your friends wifi router is broadcasting only in a GHz that the car can't recognize? 2.4 vs 5 vs 6.


WiFi 6 isn't a frequency, it's a new standard. It's very unlikely any router will be set to only support WiFi 6. Model 3s support 2.4 and 5 GHz frequencies, so standard or frequency incompatibility is exceedingly unlikely.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

wheelswagz said:


> Sorry for my ignorance on the car's wifi capability, I'm still waiting on my first Tesla. But could it be possible that your friends wifi router is broadcasting only in a GHz that the car can't recognize? 2.4 vs 5 vs 6.


Good question.

All I can tell you is that I have visited this location about a dozen times since owning this car and this is the _first_ time this issue cropped up.

The car is now seamlessly connecting to the one wifi network that was manually (force) fed the car and since I leave for home early tomorrow morning, I'm not concerned with why my car is unable to see the other networks.

If I get home tomorrow night and my car can't see _my_ multiple networks, then I'll pass along this info to Tesla.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

SimonMatthews said:


> When did the display of nearby Superchargers get dropped from the map?
> 
> First long trip for a while and I realized that I didn't see any Supercharger icons on the map display, despite the fact that I knew the Superchargers were there.


That subtle change happened (maybe) six months ago.


----------



## jmart38 (Dec 21, 2021)

Got pushed onto 2022.8.2.5 last night after putting in a service request to fix my lumbar support buttons... the update fixed it.

Woopdeedoo I guess.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Installed 8.3 today and I hope the overnight deep sleep clears up a plethora of mini-bugs (even after the twin scroll reset).


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Mike said:


> Installed 8.3 today and I hope the overnight deep sleep clears up a plethora of mini-bugs (even after the twin scroll reset).


sleep well.

oh - you meant the car's deep sleep. oops


----------



## Gordon87 (Mar 5, 2019)

I have an odd circumstance. I have a Model Y, parked in a condo garage which doesn't have Wifi. So when an update shows up, I connect the car to my iPhone's personal hotspot. That generally works, but this time created an odd problem.

I am on 2022.8.2. My phone indicated I had an update. I went to the car, connected it to my iPhone personal hotspot. It started downloading 2022.8.3 but then stopped. On my iPhone, it shows 43% downloaded.

I could never get it to restart downloading the 2022.8.3 update, so I did a reboot of the car and then it showed that my software (2022.8.2) was up-to-date. However, when I go to the iPhone app, it stills shows a Software Update to 2022.8.3 (43%) in process, but with a spinning circle. (I don't really care about updating from 2022.8.2 to 2022.8.3 or just waiting for the next update.)

I closed the iPhone Tesla app and reopened it, but it still shows the 2022.8.3 (43%) in process, with a spinning wheel.

How do I get my iPhone app to clear this erroneous 2022.8.3 software update notification? Do I just wait until my car gets a notification of a subsequent software update, which would hopefully clear this one when that new one is downloaded and installed?


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

reboot phone?


----------



## Gordon87 (Mar 5, 2019)

lance.bailey said:


> reboot phone?


Thanks. Tried that. Didn't work. I may try to message Tesla through the iPhone app.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Gordon87 said:


> Thanks. Tried that. Didn't work. I may try to message Tesla through the iPhone app.


Once in a while I'm also in a situation where I have to use my phone to download an update.

When I first had to do that, I quickly ran into the same "bogging down" issues that you are describing.

I reached out to my mobile repair chap and he told me that these downloads are in a number of individual packets of data, not one continuous stream.

My car eventually did the download, but it was a particularly long time between each data packet.

YMMV.


----------



## rdolmat (Sep 25, 2021)

JustTheTip said:


> Hate to keep asking this with every release, but have they added a shuffle function for TIDAL yet?


I hear ya. Literally like 10 lines of code. Even portable CD players from the 80s had this basic function.
I emailed Tidal support one time a few months ago, they said they had no plans to create a 'shuffle' function. I quit my sub that same day.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

rdolmat said:


> I hear ya. Literally like 10 lines of code. Even portable CD players from the 80s had this basic function.
> I emailed Tidal support one time a few months ago, they said they had no plans to create a 'shuffle' function. I quit my sub that same day.


Here's what they wrote me a week or so ago:

Hello,

Thanks for contacting TIDAL Support. My name is Jo and I would be delighted to check on the status of the shuffle feature for the Tesla.

Currently, Tesla has not added this feature. However, we will certainly keep your suggestion on file for future consideration! We are continuously making updates based on feedback and requests from users like you. Your feedback is truly appreciated and helps us shape TIDAL to fit the wants and needs of our users. Tesla has their own operating system(OS), which means that they have their own software and ways of running processes. You can try reaching out to Tesla as well and suggest they consider adding the shuffle feature.

Feel free to reach out if you have any additional feedback.

Musically Yours,
Jo
TIDAL Support

------------

Heh. Good luck getting Tesla to add it.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

JustTheTip said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for contacting TIDAL Support. My name is Jo and I would be delighted to check on the status of the shuffle feature for the Tesla.
> 
> ...


Wow! Truly a masterful feel-good do-nothing response. Jo the author should be on the campaign trail.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

SalisburySam said:


> Wow! Truly a masterful feel-good do-nothing response. Jo the author should be on the campaign trail.


Jo must be the in-house name of the AI that wrote that response.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

According to TeslaFi, only 1.8% of the fleet is still on a version of 2022.8.
Unsticking this thread.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Back from the dead!

It appears that some early S & X are being updated to 2022.8.10.1


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> Back from the dead!
> 
> It appears that some early S & X are being updated to 2022.8.10.1




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545556563452116993


----------

